# Thoughts on my Characters



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 24, 2020)

I've recently beening messing around with a fresh character design. They are not really a sona in the same sense as my actual fursona of Kili, but I wanted to come up with something that would allow me to explore my creativty at bit more and a few ideas I could never really do with my main sonas. Especially as the design became more of a ringer for me.

So, meet a new character of mine: Lyris Heartfire.






Lyris by Zeitzbach

Lyris also doubles as a potential quote-on-quote species I've been wanting to check out a bit called an Ethersprite. Their fur pattern was inspired by a gift and some inspiration came from a few video games I've check out recently.

Basic Details
Name: Lyris Heartfire
Species: Ethersprite
Age: 1, but physically and mentally they on par with 18-23 year old.
Gender: Genderless and Non-Binary, but they typically identify as male.
Build: 4'5'' tall, average build but very light. Only about 50kg at most.

Notable Features:

As an Ethersprite, he may seem like a little canine but he's actually an energy being underneath that fur, which is essentialy conjouried up into his own image. His energy seeps through a scar and one eye and he can temporarily blow the fur away to reveal a blue form of energy.

He possesses a white/blue 'scarf' that extends out from his neck fur, which helps him channel his own energy based abilities. This scarf varies from each different Ethersprite. In Lyris' case, he can form wings from them.
Although not shown, he has a bushy tail which can split into multiple tails at once.
He's a digitgrade, and walks bipedally although he can move on four limbs.

A few smaller features includes a few scars from where he was injured shortly after his 'birth'. He has injury caused heterochromia, with a natural eye colour being orange, and his healed eye being blue. He has an X-shaped scar around this eye and one of his ears is chipped.
Personality
He's a little ball of fluff, always out to have some fun whilst generally being an allround nice guy to whoever he meets. Underneath all that 'fur' though, and he's actually quite traumatised. He is also very creative, and utter enjoys and appreciates other's own creative pursuits. He tends to go wandering around with a big set of headphons listening to music 50% of the time.

So, thoughts on Lyris?


----------



## Raever (Mar 24, 2020)

This guy is awesome!

Edit: I love furs with Supernatural elements to them, especially ones that are creative and haven't been done before. The concept you have with him is something I've genuinely never heard of, and I'm really excited to see more art and stories of him.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 24, 2020)

Raever said:


> This guy is awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 24, 2020)

I absolutely love the design! Very well done!!!

I can tell Lyris has a lot of character potential.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice design owo


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

I like his look a lot, especially the neat art style


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Edit: I love furs with Supernatural elements to them, especially ones that are creative and haven't been done before. The concept you have with him is something I've genuinely never heard of, and I'm really excited to see more art and stories of him.



Thank you! I hoping to get some more stuff to do with Lyris up at some point.

Lyris is probably the closest I'm going to get to pure supernatural with the characters I've got on hand. Science fantasy perhaps, but there is a bit of everything overall including the supernatural!



FurryFelix said:


> I absolutely love the design! Very well done!!!
> 
> I can tell Lyris has a lot of character potential.





RafflesHolmes said:


> Very nice design owo





wings of hope said:


> I like his look a lot, especially the neat art style



Thank you! I've kinda got smitten on the basic design myself. Though I have to thank the artist for getting the piece put together, as much actual artistic skills suck!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Come to think of it, I better put up some extra characters up as well.

Here's my main fursona and OC, Kili Kingsley.





Kili by Huie

Kili has varied quite a bit over the years, starting of as a general brown wolf (that happened to look like a fox) until eventully he evolved into his modern day form thanks to those tattoos. Originally an SL design, I tweaked them, built up some lore and gave him some redesigned outfits. All in all, I'm really happy with that I have come up with! I try to keep him true to myself as he is afterall both a reflection of me as well as his own original character.

Basic Details:
Name: Kili Kinglsey
Species: Anthrowolf (even if he looks like a fox)
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Build: Average Build, 6'2''-6'5''. Weighs 80kg.

Notable Features:

Kili has black fur with a white tip on his tail, blue eyes and black hair with blue highlights. But he does also have blue tattoos that glow (more details on that in just a second...) and he is also a digitgrade.

He also has nanoites which allows him to shape energy to his own whims, utalising a wide range of abilities such as forming energy orbs, shields, gauntlets and even wings alongside more passive benefits. There is a full list of such abilities on hand but that will take a ridculous amount of time. His tattoos will glow when Kili is under strain or when he is using the nanoites, including his eyes. He has five of them. Two on his chest, one on each arm and one big one on his back.

He will alternate clothing naturally, but he has pretty much appeared exclusively in his nanoweave gear, which is the blue vest and clothes. Again, redesigned the vest after coming across some inspiration to make my own version.
Personality:
Kili is a nice friendly guy who is even a little bit shy, but he does possess a fierce temper although he will regret it. He is very quiet under most circumstances, but get him to open up and he will be more than happy to do what he can to be a decent friend. He's also very creative and loves to take part in fighting/outdoor/online activities. He does have some internal turmoil but he tries to not let that stop him and just wants to do what he can to make a difference.


----------



## Breyo (Mar 31, 2020)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Come to think of it, I better put up some extra characters up as well.
> 
> Here's my main fursona and OC, Kili Kingsley.
> 
> ...


Woah! He looks really cool! Reminds me a lot of a siren from the Borderlands series


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 1, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> Woah! He looks really cool! Reminds me a lot of a siren from the Borderlands series



Thank you! And come to think of it I can actually see the links there!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm still interested to hear people's thoughts on Kili and Lyris above! However, I also have another character on hand.

Well, I don't have many details other than a basic name and image, Keyla. Long story short after some... weird dreams I decided to come up with a dragon character and since then, I've fitting her into a new setting of mine. Now I use Second Life to help build up a character so I can physically or rather, virtually see them. Since Keyla popped up, she ended up getting quite a bit of attention, more so than other characters I have done in the past.



Spoiler: Keyla











To throw some basic details:

*Name: *Kayla
*Species:* R-------- (Aka Anthrodragon/reptile)
*Age:* 27
*Gender: *Female
*Build:* 6ft, slim.

*Features:*
Black and blue skin/scales, yellow/amber eyes. Officially doesn't have wings even if she sports them here! Wears feminine clothing but will mix in some mascaline clothing for practicalities sake. In short, yeah, that is a dress she is wearing over trousers.

*Personality:*
...not much, as of yet. Other than being a bit more feminine than other characters I have done, including other females. However she is very strong willed and doesn't like being pushed around. A little bit of a troublemaker in practice. Whilst she does like playing up her feminine side, she is immediately uncomfortable with those who... well... take it further if you know what I mean.

Still boggles me somewhat how she got alot of attention, what are your thoughts on Keyla? Alongside Kili and Lyris above?


----------



## Luminouscales (Oct 19, 2020)

There's... not that much to go on about for me, since lore's lacking, and I'm a sucker for reading. But, in spite of that, the visual design is nice to stare at, especially Kayla ^^ (hel yeah, dragon)


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Team derg


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 13, 2021)

Well, I've been working on some more art of my own, and figured I might as well get a full refsheet sorted out for one of my characters. Specifically, Lyris Heartfire is back! It was originally just going to be some practice art, but the way I ended up laying it out made sense on the reference sheet front. I'm also planning on using Lyris more in things like commissions to further explore some ideas I couldn't do with other characters.

Anyway, here is the sheet and a fresh update on his character details!














						Lyris Heartfire Reference Sheet by StolenMadWolf
					

Welp, what started off as a little bit of experimentation turned into my first full fledged reference sheet! It's not exactly a wel ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Just as an update on his appearence, I decided to opt for giving Lyris a more androgynous, supernatural appearence by slimming them down, narrowing their feet and making their hands bigger and merged into their wrists. As well as amplifying some cuteness. More detail on the art itself is on the Fur Affinity page.

Now, back to those basics:

Lyris also doubles as a potential quote-on-quote species I've been wanting to check out a bit called an Ethersprite. Their fur pattern was inspired by a gift and some inspiration came from a few video games I've check out recently.

Basic Details
Name: Lyris Heartfire
Species: Ethersprite
Birthdate: 20/6
Age: Biologically 1, but physically and mentally they on par with 18-24 year old.
Gender: Sexless and Non-Binary, but are content with being referred to as male.
Orientation: Bisexual
Build: 4'5'' tall, slim build but very light. 50kg.
Star sign: Western - Gemini/Eastern - Fire Rat

Appearance
Hair and fur: Naturally coloured brown and white.
Markings: They have a few golden-orange marking's across their fur. Primarily around their arms and head. They also have some golden tattoos and blue scars.
Eye color: Naturally gold-orange, but has heterochormia which makes one eye blue.
Other features: Their has a pair of white/blue 'scarves' that run down their back, emerging from a thick, white section of fur that covers their chest, upper back and shoulders.
Clothing/Personal Style: Up in the air! They might wear a mix in clothing, though they will opt for something androgynous.

Skills
They are capable of combat and can fly. However, their real talent is in their creativty. Whilst they are still working on their abilities, they deeply enjoy writing and art. They are incredibly creative and inventive with the circumstances.
Weaknesses
Physically, they are fragile, and losing the scarve's can cause great harm. Emotionally, they are naive and can be very emotional at the wrong times.

Notable Extra Infomation

As an Ethersprite, they may seem like a little canine but they're actually an energy being underneath that fur, which is essentialy conjouried up into their own image. Their energy seeps through a scar and one eye and he can temporarily blow the fur away to reveal a blue form of energy.
He possesses a white/blue 'scarf' that extends out from his neck fur, which helps him channel his own energy based abilities. This scarf varies from each different Ethersprite. In Lyris' case, they can form wings from them. Furthermore, other Ethersprites can sport other scraf designs, capes and ponytails.
He has a bushy tail which can split into multiple tails at once.
He's a digitgrade, and walks bipedally.
A few smaller features includes a few scars from where they were injured shortly after their 'birth'. Those injuries are also the cause of their heterochromia, with a natural eye colour being orange, and his healed eye being blue. He has an X-shaped scar around this eye and one of his ears is chipped, both show his natural energy underneath.
They also has the ability to shift into other forms, however, these are not shown here specifically. Alongside his regular form there is an featureless, blue energy form and an armoured, bigger form.
Lyris also in some appearences has a pair of golden tattoos on some of his limbs. On his left wrist, he has the Chinese Characters for Fire Rat visible, whilst on his right leg, he has the combined symbols for the classical element of Air, the Zodiac of Gemini and the Astronomical Symbol for Mercury. This is less of a lore thing and more just a little hilarious coincidence that some of their traits match up with the Zodiacs that match me. I might actually include something about the Zodiac's into Ethersprite lore, just for fun if anything else since I don't believe in astrology. Like I said, always makes a good laugh.
Personality
He's a little ball of fluff, always out to have some fun whilst generally being an allround nice guy to whoever he meets. Underneath all that 'fur' though, and he's actually quite traumatised. He is also very creative, and utter enjoys and appreciates other's own creative pursuits. He tends to go wandering around with a big set of headphons listening to music 50% of the time.

Lyris is a little ball of fluff, always out to have some fun. They are an all round nice person to whoever they meet, and are deeply compassionate, trying their best to look after people who need help and offer a shoulder for them to lean on. Underneath all that fur though, they are actually quite traumatised due to events that have occured in the past which means they can be emotionally compromised if the right buttons are pressed. However, they try not to put their issues onto anyone else.

They are very creative, and utterly enjoys exploring ideas and appreciates others' own creative pursuits along side their own. They tend to go wondering around with a big set of headphones, as they very much love music. Lyris is also very expressive, and is willing to try new things and approaches, such as opting for androgynous clothing or trying a different style of creativity.

******

So with that in mind, let me know what else you thing on Lyris! Like I said, I'm hoping to do some more with them down the line to explore a few things.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

Currently been working on an 'alternate' sona so to speak over the last week. Figured now is the time to show them around! I was planning on using Lyris a bit more as a sona, but I've ended up intergrating that character further into a setting I'm working on, which has come together in a rather beautiful way, so it doesn't feel right to try and force the character out of... well, character. Although I am planning on showing them off more down the line.

So, after a bit of time working on my own art...













						Lyall Fullbody [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I'd go another step further and take the original bust I did of Lyall and expand it to a full body! It also served  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Lyall Fullbody by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




Meet Lyall!

No surname, but who knows, might get one down the line.

Basic Details
Name: Lyall
Species: Unknown Biomutant
Age: Unknown, but mentally twenty five years of age.
Gender: Non-binary with androgynous look.
Build: Slim but well built, stands at 6' 5'' tall.

Notable Features

They have blue and white fur (save for their head hair) and seemingly resemble a canine, however, their limbs and front is scaled, similarly to an avian or reptile.
Lyall is an unidentifable biomutant, with the ability to shift their form accordingly. Alongside their default form, they can develop both a more powerful reptilian form (with a fair bit of fur still) and one more suited for swimming and/or stealth.
Incapable of moving on four limbs like a quadped despite digigrade legs, but still physically very capable. Also lacks a tail.
Unknown gender and sex, and therefore typically identify as they/them, although they are content with being called she/her or he/him.
Eyes can change colour depending on their bood.
The red marks are techincally scars, but they have also been tattooed over.
Personality
Lyall is your pretty edgy person, rather easily irritable and prone to snapping. They can be quite an angry loud mouth, cussing and swearing when they get worked up. When they are not angry, they tend to be stoic and distant. However, this hides a softer side which they rarely show where they actually beat themselves up and are rather soft spoken, as well as a more bonkers side everyso often too.

Lyall also very much likes a fight, and venting built up steam and issues that way. Just hurting them tends to get them even more eager to jump into the fray and kick some ass.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 19, 2021)

He's like one of the only characters I've ever met at a similar scale to my Iza (current avatar), which is adorable.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> He's like one of the only characters I've ever met at a similar scale to my Iza (current avatar), which is adorable.



Which one? Lyall?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 19, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Which one? Lyall?


Lyris! I didn't see the other comments!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Lyris! I didn't see the other comments!



Well thanks! Glad they're adorable!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

Well, this is a new fursona of mine called quite simply, the StolenMadWolf. It's not a typical fursona though, as they are more of a mascot for my own creative endevours. This is a reference sheet for said character. I'll still be using my main fursona Kili, but this might well pop up more often.














						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

I have a sort of weird custom when it comes to my own art. If only part of a character shows up in the original piece, go ahead and expa ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 19, 2022)

Yoooo this is bloody awesome mate
Looove this kinda detail work with sonas and characters


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yoooo this is bloody awesome mate
> Looove this kinda detail work with sonas and characters



Thanks!


----------

